# 414 A new toy



## otpco (Jan 16, 2011)

Well got a 414 to add to the collection . I have got it running but have a few things to sort out ! It ran for a while and has broken the Set screws in the clutch ! this is not good .Has anybody got any idea why this might happen ? I will have some more tomorrow and will fit them . Also I need a picture of the RH side of the tractor .There is some bent pipes to be fixed and I want to know where they should be routed . Thanks to all looks loke the place to be . Bye


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

Had areal problem here!! looked in operators manual and some sales leaflets but can't find agood viev of R/Hand side pipework on engine??

Have found this photo of a434 which is similar in layout.

Upper large pipe is pump suction line from bottom of hydraulic lift housing. Smaller pipe is pressure line to valve block.

Hope this helps??


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

ByeBeam me up scottyBye


----------



## kitz (Jan 2, 2011)

Nice 434...............


----------

